# Critique Cross country pic



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think you look fine for cross country! How old is your horse? He looks great too!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i think u both look fantastic for the first time well done


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

You look wonderful,the only thing i see is that you can open your hip angle,so you're jumping with your hips and not your knees.

Well done!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like you are jumping ahead slightly but it may be because you are jumping with your knees. Also, if you brought your leg just a little bit forward it would bring your upper body back so it doesn't look like you are jumping ahead. You also need to close your fingers, I have the same problem cause you don't know you are doing it until you see it in a pic. But i do like your uper body a lot, and you look like a great pair.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats what I noticed. And Watson is 15, so hes getting up there.....

Thanks


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

if thats his first time at cross country...well done!! he looks great just wondering...how big was the log? or sticks should i say


----------

